# My Saved Cats



## RickJames (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello 

I currently have 4 cats and 2 of which we rescued.

It was 2 years ago in May when we were putting our dogs Sunny & Rusty down like we did every night. I heard a faint meowing and crying noise, and ignored it. I later came out and heard the same noise even louder, i searched for it and finally came to our wellhouse, where i lifted the cover and found two small kittens in the corner that couldn't have been much older than a couple weeks and were smaller than my palm. I immediately rushed them inside and tried to feed them some formula milk we had around but discovered they weren't old enough to drink so we had to use a small syringe and we named the 2 females Fluffy & Sandy and there names fit them so well. We continued to feed them and care for them and decided to keep them since we had only had 1 cat before that. Fluffy is just well, fluffy and the queen of the house. Whilst Sandy is a very short haired feline and is very highstrung and hyper. 

Thanks For Listening, 
Rick


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF! It sounds like Fluffy and Sandy got really lucky that night.
Almost every cat of ours has been rescued from one dire situation or another. They make great pets.
Can you post pics of the kitties?
heidi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

They were very lucky to be rescued by you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rick, I'm so glad you went back out that night! Now you have two sweet little tornadoes running around the house!


----------



## RickJames (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a more recent picture of Fluffy










I'll get one of sandy later


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

sweet story. Your kitty is gorgeous.


----------

